# American Amateur



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur callbacks to 2nd. 
1, 4, 6, 14, 16, 17, 18, 25, 27, 28, 29, 32, 35, 39, 40, 41, 42, 48, 51. 
1st was a triple no retired. mom and pop at 100yds with longer standout gun at about 200 tight to shorter dead bird. 2nd blind under arc of flyer.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

How many starters? :lol: :lol: 

Sorry.....couldn't resist....... :wink: 

kg


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur to 3rd
1, 4, 14, 16, 17, 18, 25, 28, 29, 32, 35, 39, 40, 41, 42. 

Open to 2nd
1, 2, 3, 6, 10, 19, 23, 26, 27, 28, 31, 34, 37, 39, 41, 43, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 57, 61, 65, 68, 70, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 78, 79.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

K G said:


> How many starters? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry.....couldn't resist....... :wink:


Forty-eight started the Am. Fifteen did the first cleanly. Eight handled. Nineteen called back to the second.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> K G said:
> 
> 
> > How many starters? :lol: :lol:
> ...


Brutal :evil:


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks Breck,

Brevard


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open to the 3rd. 
19, 23, 26, 27, 34, 39, 41, 43, 46, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 55, 61, 65, 68, 70, 73, 74, 75, 76, 78, 79.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur
1st 16, Kate, Marvin Baumer
2nd 25, Cori, Dave Hemminger
3rd 39, Mattie, Brad Bowyer
4th 29, Dusty, Charlie Hines
RJ 1, Cody, Charlie Hines
J ???


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Breck, I'm expecting a detailed discription of the 4th Series Water Marks! I know you'll be there watching closely.

Best of luck to Darla Sunday Morning! Please post the call-backs to the 4th when you get them. 

Franco


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> AmiableLabs said:
> 
> 
> > K G said:
> ...


For more than one reason the cover is very high. I am no expert but given the circumstances I think the judges were fair with what they were given.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks Franco and I'll keep an eye on Raider. 

Open to water marks 
19, 23, 26, 27, 34, 39, 41, 43, 46, 51, 53, 55, 65, 68, 70, 76, 79. 
Real nice tests on great grounds. The water is awsome at Charlie Hines. Water level is 2 feet above normal from the recent heavy rains.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Seventeen dogs called back to the Open water marks tomorrow -- 19, 23, 26, 27, 34, 39, 41, 43, 46, 51, 53, 55, 65, 68, 70, 76, 79.

I haven't watched any of the Open, but I hear that the work has been pretty consistently even. 

I watched almost the whole Am. The dog that impressed the heck out of me was Brad Bowyer's Mattie, a Soupy-daughter. She came in third place. At only two and a half years she has the skills of a dog twice her age. A little more maturity and watch out!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

By the way, Breck and I sat in the shade together at the Open water blind and gossiped about all you loser RTFers! :lol: :lol: 

(Please ignore the number count of my posts on here.) :wink:


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

*American Am/ amateur win*

Congratulations Marv & Pat on Kate's Amateur win!! Way to Go!
Dave & Glenda


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Thats awsome Marv. Congratulation!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Way to go Marv and Kate!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

> How many starters?
> 
> Sorry.....couldn't resist.......
> 
> kg


40% ..... not a bad number to go to 2nd series. Reasonable. 
Sorry....couldn't resist!

Kim


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> AmiableLabs said:
> 
> 
> > K G said:
> ...


I was kidding , couldnt resist :lol:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congratulations Marv and Kate!!!  

Angie


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks to all for the congrats.
Thats 15 Amateur points for Kate so far in 2007 and a good start for getting qualified again for 2008.
She is special and I know how lucky I am to be able to follow her to the line.
The older she gets, the quicker she gets to the mat and the older I get, the longer it takes me to get there.
So far she has managed to wait for me. If she ever learns to call for the birds I might as well just stay in the holding blind.

Thanks to all the American Amateur club members and workers. These people perservere and put on a good trial under some very difficult circumstances.

Marv


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open 4th
Quad run from SE corner of pond. 
L long retired about 250 off backside of shorter 100yd standout, R standout winger over channel to point about 125 yds, flyer off mound on land well left about 90 yds. Order retired, middle, right, flyer. 1 reentry on middle and right water marks, 2 rentries on long bird if dog doesn't flare backside of short gun.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

suprdogs said:


> > How many starters?
> >
> > Sorry.....couldn't resist.......
> >
> ...


Two laughing faces :lol: :lol: and a wink :wink: and you'd be good to go, Kim!  

kg


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Limited results
1st 26, new FC Dusty, Charlie Hines
2nd 79, Tia, Andy Attar
3rd 41, Streak O Bill Goldstein H Jason Baker
4th 65, Darla O Breck Campbell H Jason Baker
RJ 23 Stomper O Steven Peter H Jason Baker
Jams 46, 51, 53, 55, 70, 76


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Congrats on the 4th Breck! 

kg


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Darla!!  

Andy


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks very much. 
Darla ran a very nice trial for Jason. 
Wish us luck in Canada.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to Go DARLA!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Marv Baumer said:


> Thanks to all the American Amateur club members and workers. These people perservere and put on a good trial under some very difficult circumstances.


I was just thinking about our three hardest workers -- Mitch didn't run a dog, but worked; Jan didn't run a dog, but worked, Dave didn't run a dog, but worked. I think we had as many members not running dogs as running dogs, and everyone working.

But we still are undermanned, and appreciate so much when folks like you, Gary Goffin, and Bruce Ahlers step up and marshal, shoot flyers, or do whatever you can do to make the trial more fluid.

Thanks Marv.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Breck said:


> Amateur
> 1st 16, Kate, Marvin Baumer


CONGRATS!!!! Way to start on getting qualified for the 2008 National Am...

Lainee, Flash an Bullet


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Marv & Pat

Congrats to you guys and Kate. You all are so special and truly make this sport exciting and enjoyable. 

Jimmy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good going Marv and Kate.


----------

